

Google+ API released - taxonomyman
http://developers.google.com/+/api/

======
mirrorskin
Hmm, to be honest, I did expect a little bit more after waiting for three(!)
months now …

The hype seems to have settled. Now I hope that Google can come up with some
more details to their API soon, so developers can start building interesting
tools for this new ecosystem. If they wait another three months, I guess it
will be too late.

